# How do you keep your rub from clumping up solid



## mrgrunthunter (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a way to keep their rub from clumping up into a solid block?


----------



## sota d (Mar 5, 2015)

It's prob the sugar causing the problem. It has to be blended well with other ingredients to keep it from clumping. I use Jeffs rub recipe, have never had a problem, it tastes great, and it helps support this site. Search Jeffs rub recipe above and you'll get the big picture and a some great recipes. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

I keep mine in canning jars in the freezer. Seems to do the trick. I have seen where people use turbinado sugar like sugar in the raw in place of the brown sugar and that works as well. I also run my sugar through a flour sifter as I put together my rub to get the little hard bits out.


----------



## pappa roach1 (Mar 6, 2015)

So far I have never had that problem either.

I normally make up about a 2 - 4 cup batch at a time, and put it in the large size Parmesan Cheese plastic dispenser for use.  I do not refridgerate it, I just keep it in the cabinet.

Bob


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

OK   you are probably using brown sugar ? or regular     When you get ready to make your rub, spread your sugar (especially the brown sugar) out on a baking sheet and pop into the a 200 º oven for about 20 or so min. (If sugar is really moist may need longer)

You can take your rub you already have mad up and do the same thing.

Gary


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 6, 2015)

I have the clumping problem on occasion (sounds like a physical malady...) and I just throw the mixture into a small electric chopper/mixer and it breaks up the clumps pretty well.


----------



## thomas phillips (Mar 6, 2015)

when mine clumps I just break it into chunks and throw them in the coffee grinder.


----------



## red farr (Mar 6, 2015)

Add a quarter teaspoon cornstarch to it , if it still clumps a quarter more , it really depends on the volume you're dealing with , a five gallon pail would need more than a quarter tsp.

Red


----------



## foamheart (Mar 6, 2015)

Throw in some rice or soda crackers with the mix. Keep the bag or jar closed, make small batches. Remake often. Smoke alot.

I knew I had to ask him about the mysteries of life,
He spat between his boots and he replied, "Son, it's faster horses, Younger women, Older whiskey, More money!"


----------

